# Betta leaf



## petlove16 (Mar 3, 2012)

Well I bought this betta leaf and thought it would be cool since Rambo (my betta) already lay on the amazon sword. I put it in there and and he just competely ignore it, so I thought just great I wasted money. Later I came back to see if he finally got interested in the betta leaf but instead seeing Rambo on there it was my mystery snail! So the betta leaf is not a waste of money afterall. Lol!:lol:


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

LOL how cute!
watch for rusting ^-^ those are so neat


----------

